# Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?



## MatMade142 (25. Oktober 2011)

*Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Hallihallöle,

ich bräuchte mal wieder einen guten Rat aus eurem Wissenschatz.

Ich hab mal vor langer Zeit irgendwo gehöhrt/gelesen, dass man durch einen bestimmten Kniff noch etwas Toner aus der Kartusche quetschen kann.
Obwohl der Drucker schon "Schlieren" zieht bzw. den Druck verweigert. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob mein Halbwissen richtig ist und wenn ja wie es geht?

Mein Drucker: Samsung CLX-3175
Der Toner: CLT-K4092S(schwarz)


----------



## N8Mensch2 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Die Kartusche mal gut schütteln, danach sollten noch ein paar saubere Ausdrucke möglich sein.

Edit: Mache ich, sobald der Druck schwach wird. Möglicherweise hast du diesen Zeitpunkt überschritten und dann geht vielleicht nicht mehr viel. Einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Jepp außer schütteln wüßte ich auch keine andere Lösung


----------



## onslaught (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jepp außer schütteln wüßte ich auch keine andere Lösung


 
am besten im aufgewärmten Zustand.            Vorsicht, nicht die Finger verbrennen


----------



## MatMade142 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Danke euch das Schütteln hat was gebracht, jetzt kommen wieder schöne schwarze Seiten raus.
Mal gucken wie lange der Toner mit den Tricks noch hält.


----------



## Icejester (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Wunder kannst Du davon leider nicht erwarten. Ich würde mir vorsichtshalber schonmal Ersatz kaufen und daneben legen.


----------



## MatMade142 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Ersatz ist schon da, ich will nur den letzten Tropfen rausquetschen.
Das Geld wächst bei ja schließlich nicht auf Bäumen. (schade)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Doch gibt es nur die Einzahlung bei der Bank könnte problematisch sein -> Pfennigbaum


----------



## MatMade142 (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*


----------



## solari (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Es gibt tatsächlich Tastenkombinationen mit denen man den internen Zähler zurücksetzen kann.
Dies betrifft aus eigener Erfahrung z.B. HP-Drucker. Dort wird der Tonerstand (wie auch bei anderen Herstellern) nicht gemessen, sondern rückwärtsgezäht. 
Beispiel: laut HP ist der Toner für 3.000 Seiten ausgelegt. So werden die Ausdrucke gezählt, bis diese Vorgabe erreicht ist, egal ob Toner leer oder nicht. Danach gehen (wie in meinem Fall) auch alle anderen Farben inkl. Schwarz nicht mehr 
Mit gewissen Tastenkombinationen kann man diesen Zähler zurücksetzen.
Ich habe mir vor Jahren mal diese Tastenkombination aus reiner Neugier über eBay ersteigert 
Ging tatsächlich, macht aber nicht immer Sinn -> denn wenn alle, dann alle


----------



## Icejester (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Hä? Wie ersteigert man denn eine Tastenkombination? Hast Du Geld bezahlt, damit man Dir dieses Geheimnis verrät, oder wie darf ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## solari (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Toner "Lebenszeit" verlängern?*

Joo, genau so war es.
Aber der Betrag hielt sich in Grenzen. Ich glaube, es waren 3 €.
Wie gesagt (oder geschrieben), ich wollte einfach wissen, ob was dran ist.


----------

